# Whats your favorate colour of ferret??



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

* Albino
*Polecat
*Sandy
*Silver
*Dark-Eyed-White
*Any Other Colour (ferrets that dont fit in a colour section.)
*Mitts (any ferret with white feet and a bib.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I think i would probably go with Albino but i like them all to be honest.
Did you see my answer on your other thread about a poll?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I couldn't choose. Because i have an albino, polecat mitt, polecat and a sandy


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Polecat is my favourite, bit harder to see though if you're working them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I really like the Dark eyed whites. they are georgous here is a pic of two kits i bred this year. Bella and Nippy (she doesent nip now but did as a baby lol)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I think i would probably go with Albino but i like them all to be honest.
> Did you see my answer on your other thread about a poll?


I did just now, shall i make this question a poll??


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I did just now, shall i make this question a poll??


You could do...i know some people who maybe too shy to say anything on alot of the threads, still may take the vote.


----------



## Tokay (Oct 25, 2008)

The darker the better for me. I did have one years ago that was virtually jet black all over as a baby. He developed a lovely cream colored undercoat as he got older but the guard hairs were still black and he had a really prominent mask. He was almost as big as a cat and really cuddly. I adore the ferrets I have now but I wish I could find another like him.


----------



## Ratty Loving Monster (Mar 9, 2009)

Polecat all the way! But they are all cute:001_wub:


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

I like all colours but i think sandys are cool


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I like polecat but seeing the dark eyed whites I am in love.
Any available??


----------



## keely (Mar 15, 2009)

ive got to say any colour really because there all beautifull colours. but i have a sandy colour ferret.:biggrin5:


----------

